
The Next Tesla Roadster Can Fly – Elon Musk - goddamnsteve
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1083095876392964096
======
mimixco
I think it's safe to say Elon has officially lost his mind. It's sad, but it
happens frequently to people with too much money.

No one person can fix electric cars, solar power, underground urban
transportation, and sending people into space. No one. The flying Tesla is
only slightly more kooky than the one-at-a-time Tesla going through his
tunnels. Britain had electric underground railways in the 1800's. I fail to
see how Elon's tunnel invention is improving on that.

People can't go to Mars because of the Van Allen belts. But Elon wants us to
get excited about 50's-style stainless steel rockets. Come on.

------
Gravityloss
He replied that it's just some high pressure air cylinders and thrusters. Same
composite overwrap tank technology that are in a Falcon 9 helium tanks.

You could probably add water to make the thrust higher, to make a bottle
rocket...

